# Visit to chennai



## mhargate (Aug 12, 2009)

I shall be visiting Anna Salai, Chennai for about 2 weeks where should i go to meet UK Expats ans Indian Girls to socialize with at night? Please advice requirements dress codes and all others things i need. I have previously worked in Delhi and had a great time there.


----------

